# Any Redlands reports/updates Nov 2020?



## Fletch_W (Nov 10, 2020)

Acorn report? Rut yes or no? Have they all been "shot out" yet? Any road closures? Any intel at all that anyone can offer me before this weekend? It will be my first public land deer hunt, going solo. I have a few spots picked out from previous scouting, just looking for any intel from the ground that might help. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 10, 2020)

I've got zero intel from the archery hunt (9/12 - 10/9), the primitive hunt (10/10 - 10/16), or the buck-only firearm hunt (10/17 - 10/30).


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Nov 15, 2020)

Tagged the first one after hunting every weekend since archery.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice!   What caliber is the Marlin 336?


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Nov 15, 2020)

oldfatbubba said:


> Nice!   What caliber is the Marlin 336?


30-30.  The only caliber for a Marlin 336 in my humble opinion.  The lever evolution bullets are extremely effective at 150 or less.  Deer typically don’t go 20 yards.  This one didn’t go 1 yard.


----------



## Navigator0321 (Nov 15, 2020)

jivarie said:


> Tagged the first one after hunting every weekend since archery.


  I grew up hunting Redlands with my Marlin 336 30-30, that’s a mighty fine Redlands buck! I still haven’t made my way out there to sit in my favorite spot this season yet.


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Nov 15, 2020)

Navigator0321 said:


> I grew up hunting Redlands with my Marlin 336 30-30, that’s a mighty fine Redlands buck! I still haven’t made my way out there to sit in my favorite spot this season yet.


There are so many people this year, it’s nuts.  Archery was quiet.  But it’s gotten nutty during the rut.


----------



## Navigator0321 (Nov 15, 2020)

jivarie said:


> There are so many people this year, it’s nuts.  Archery was quiet.  But it’s gotten nutty during the rut.


Not surprised, I think there are more hunters overall which is good. Maybe GA DNR will put the extra funds to good use.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 15, 2020)

Congratulations on a hard earned public land buck!


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Nov 17, 2020)

Navigator0321 said:


> Not surprised, I think there are more hunters overall which is good. Maybe GA DNR will put the extra funds to good use.


Agreed.  However, I think the Turkeys got hammered this past season.  With their overall decline, Covid was an unfortunate timing.  I wouldn't be surprised if they change the turkey regs for 2021.  I think hunter take was up 25% of the year prior, and the turkey population is in continued decline.  I hope they reduce the season days and give the birds more time to do their thing.  I think Deer are generally in a good spot if you don't account for Chattahoochee National Forest.  Itll be interesting to see the 2020 deer harvest data in comparison to last year.  I'm wondering if we see the same 25% increase in take for deer.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 18, 2020)

jivarie said:


> I'm wondering if we see the same 25% increase in take for deer.



It looked that way early on in the season, but it has normalized.  As of today we are within a few hundred deer reported to Game Check as of the same date last year.  Turkey season was at the height of the shutdown, so it's not going to have the same impact on deer season.


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Nov 18, 2020)

C.Killmaster said:


> It looked that way early on in the season, but it has normalized.  As of today we are within a few hundred deer reported to Game Check as of the same date last year.  Turkey season was at the height of the shutdown, so it's not going to have the same impact on deer season.


Awesome.  That’s good news.  It sure feels like there are more hunters in the woods this year.  But maybe that was carry over from earlier in the season.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 18, 2020)

jivarie said:


> Awesome.  That’s good news.  It sure feels like there are more hunters in the woods this year.  But maybe that was carry over from earlier in the season.



It was really hot out of the gate and was starting to worry me, but it really tapered off.


----------



## b rad (Nov 21, 2020)

C.Killmaster said:


> It was really hot out of the gate and was starting to worry me, but it really tapered off.


Should stop he cedar creek check ins of 1000 hunters way to many hunter than deer


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 23, 2020)

Any other updates from Redlands hunters over this weekend? Hopefully another nice buck?


----------



## Redbeardless (Nov 24, 2020)

Not seeing a lot of deer, they don't seem to be moving much.  I usually gauge deer movement by how much shooting I hear off in the distance.  Most mornings that I have hunted, I hear two or three shots and sometimes none, which tells me that the deer aren't on the move, especially considering how many people are in the woods at Redlands.  The storms that blew through earlier paved the ground with acorns in the white oak bottoms.  When it is like that, the deer don't have to move much to feed.  The rut seems to be in full swing judging by the number of dead deer laying on the side of the road, but I have yet to see any chasing in the woods. Hopefully, this will be the week.


----------



## dertiedawg (Mar 27, 2021)

I got this 11 pointer on 11/19/20 on Redlands


----------



## 35 Whelen (Apr 14, 2021)

https://www.gon.com/hunting/record-buck-from-redlands-caps-wma-dream-season


----------

